# 20 gauge for dove hunting.



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought a 20 gauge Remington 870 Express today, and I am just wondering if the modified choke that comes in the barrel is good enough for dove hunting?

Any thoughts or recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## GLS (Aug 2, 2014)

More than adequate. Good combination.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks GLS.  I really like the shotgun.  The over and under I inherited from my grandfather is old, and while it still shoots, on paper, it shoots all over the place.  I am going up to Cloudland Mt. tomorrow to shoot skeet to see how I would do with either of them.


----------



## billy62green (Aug 2, 2014)

RockyMountainBasser said:


> I bought a 20 gauge Remington 870 Express today, and I am just wondering if the modified choke that comes in the barrel is good enough for dove hunting?
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations are greatly appreciated.


A 20 Ga is fine. Get some 7 1/2,or 8 shot shotshells and get after them. One argument I would make which will probably create a difference of opinion with many is I would go with a good shell like Remington shur shot or express rather than the lighter dove and quail loads. I realize many are shot out of the sky every year with the lighter less expensive loads, but I prefer the loads with more punch to take to the field.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 2, 2014)

I am shooting Winchester Universal, 2 3/4", 7/8 oz., 7 1/2 shot.  I tried these out of both guns and I love how tight the pattern is at 30 yards.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 2, 2014)

Mod is a good choke and will kill a ton. If you just want to play around with a different combo pick up a Light Modified. It stays in my 20 and 12 ga almost year round.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 3, 2014)

My favorite is the Skeet II ... which is really a light Modified ... 

My son has three 20 ga shotguns ... a pretty wooded Rem 1187, a Camo Rem 1187 and Rem 870 Express ... he always starts out with his camo 1187 ... but I soon see him slip out of the field back to the truck ... to get his 870... I'd hate to try to guess the number of birds he has killed with it ...


----------



## MERCing (Aug 12, 2014)

I switched to 20 ga's a couple of years ago and seldom use a 12 ga anymore. I use the Rio 1oz # 8's @ 1250 fps for almost everything. I shoot an O/U most the time with an Imp in the bottom bbl and a light mod or mod in the upper bbl. and it works fine for me.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 13, 2014)

RockyMountainBasser said:


> Thanks GLS.  I really like the shotgun.  The over and under I inherited from my grandfather is old, and while it still shoots, on paper, it shoots all over the place.  I am going up to Cloudland Mt. tomorrow to shoot skeet to see how I would do with either of them.



What kind of gun did your grandfather give you?


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 14, 2014)

I shoot my daughter's Youth Special 20 ga 870. Only problem I have sometimes is bumping my nose with my hand because of the short stock. It is death on early season birds even with 8s.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 5, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> What kind of gun did your grandfather give you?



I will have to look.  It's an old gun.  I said above it was an O/U, but I am not sure why I said that, because it is a side by side.  

I inherited it from him, through my grandmother, who passed a couple of years ago.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Sep 5, 2014)

You'll have to be good with 7/8 ounces and a MOD choke.  I prefer 1 ounce and IMP CYL.  A friend of mine shoots LIGHT MOD, which is in between and wears them out.  If you were closer, I'd loan you my extra IMP CYL tube for tomorrow.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 5, 2014)

RockyMountainBasser said:


> I will have to look.  It's an old gun.  I said above it was an O/U, but I am not sure why I said that, because it is a side by side.
> 
> I inherited it from him, through my grandmother, who passed a couple of years ago.



Now I'm really intrigued.  You might just have a gem on your hands!


----------



## UncleLee (Sep 6, 2014)

My money is on that hand-me-down side-by-side being a Stevens Model 311 complete with 2 triggers. My dad has one he bought new in 1957 and I have one he bought me used in the late 80s. They were the affordable department store double guns and despite their low cost, were (and are if maintained) true work horses. Not a gun I shoot often, but has folded up many a bird... and squirrel... and rabbit!

As for the choke, Mod will be fine - my son will be shooting Light Mod in his 20, but may have Improved Cylinder handy depending on what we are seeing. Later in year, Mod will be the go-to.

Yes, I am up this early out of pure excitement for the day ahead!

Good luck everyone - have fun, stay safe, shoot straight.


----------

